# Do you feel like guardians 'guard' you??



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

.. there might already be a post on this but i was interested to see of other types [and SJ types] feel safe being in a relationship/friendship/etc with an SJ??... I used to have a couple IxFP friends who would seem to hide behind me as if i would shield them against anything coming their way....

just curious if it's an SJ thing


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

My parents are SJs and I always felt they have looked out for me. We didn't always have the smoothest of relationships, in spite all our problems I could always count on them for help. If anything they were a bit overprotective and guarded me too much....

I also have a friend who's an SJ. I met her through other friends and don't get to see her much as she lives far away but she has this motherly quality to her. (She's an ESFJ)


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

We lived on a ranch with my husband' SJ grandmother (ISTJ) and his mother is an ISFJ. 

Grandmother was more interested in protecting the ranch, but she viewed her duty to us as very important. She would always do what needed to be done if we needed help, but it often came with a lecture and reminders.

My MIL is a total emergency mobilizer, it is when she is at her absolute best. If something goes terribly wrong (our house caught fire day after Thanksgiving one year) she is there *in force*, bringing food, necessities, helping to fix the problem. If my mother-in-law was in charge of FEMA during Katrina, all the victims would have been in homemade quilt-covered beds _that night_ with a little baggie of cookies while she was personally on the ground mobilizing the response. She would have brought her own bucket to help.


----------



## Tuttle (Oct 30, 2009)

Linnifae said:


> We didn't always have the smoothest of relationships, in spite all our problems I could always count on them for help. If anything they were a bit overprotective and guarded me too much....


My experience with my mom is similar to Linnifae's. I knew without a doubt that my Mom was dependable and was true to her word. She has recently admitted that she was overprotective of me and feels that she didn't prepare me as well as she should have for the "real world." (And I agree with her.) 

However, I think a healthy and well-developed SJ could make for a wonderful protector.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, I was quite surprise when my INFJ ex-best friend once called me "overprotective". 

 How Guardian Are You?


----------

